

Not So Fast My Friend – Using Inverted Timing Attacks to Bypass Dynamic Analysis - InrudeR
http://labs.lastline.com/not-so-fast-my-friend-using-inverted-timing-attacks-to-bypass-dynamic-analysis

======
jamesbeakerton
Great article. It's amazing to me that so many professionals see sandboxes as
a general checkmark type defense investment. If your sandbox doesn't sit at
the low level, even amateur hackers will own you.

